# Mitangler für Kanada gesucht



## Red-River (6. September 2006)

Habe vor ca. Mitte Mai 2007 den Fischen in Kanada nach zu stellen.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit mit mir in verschiedenen Gewässern zu fischen? Hecht, Zander, Stör uvm.


----------



## atair (7. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Coole Nummer! 

Haste evtl. 'n paar Bilder, die du mal zeigen könntest???


----------



## Red-River (7. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

#h Habe einige Bilder vom Angeln in Kanada und werde versuchen ein paar ins Forum zu setzen, kann aber etwas dauern ist das erste Mal fuer mich :k


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

rainer ich hätte noch welche 

soll ich mal die vom hecht reinsetzen ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Red-River (7. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Ganz toll, dafuer waere ich Dir dankbar.
Dafuer gibt es auch einen tollen Bericht, wenn wir wieder da sind.


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

ok, kein problem

































mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

so noch ein paar bilder aus kanada von reiner übermittelt






















mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

schöne Bilder ! #6
macht wirklich Lust auf nen trip rüber .....


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

und noch ein bild, naja wer was auf sich hält reist mit Haus 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Red-River (11. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

So reisen wir durch Kanada, Angeln wo es uns gefaellt und 
Campen in der Wildnis. Aberteuer pur.


----------



## troutmaster69 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

moin moin aus wedel

hallo leute, ich flieg nächstes jahr mit meiner freundin nach kanada, verwandte besuchen (british columbia)

hab zwar schon einige nachforschungen betrieben würde aber gerne eure meinung dazu hören wann die beste zeit im jahr ist
dort erfolgreich auf lachs zu fischen???????????? |kopfkrat 

mfg, janni


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Kommt darauf an, in welcher Ecke du fischen willst.....


----------



## troutmaster69 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

moin moin

wir wohnen auf jeden fall in vencouver, 
ich kenn mich da wirklich nich aus #c 

mfg, janni


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

In Vancouver wohnst du am Fraserriver. Wenn du eine Stunde Richtung Osten fährst, kommst du in eine sehr schöne Ecke. Die Gegend um Chilliwack bringt Fisch in allen variationen:
Weißer Stör: März bis Dezember
Steelhead: Februar bis April mit Zufallsfängen im gesamten Jahr
Königslachs: April bis November
Silberlachs: September bis Dezember
Hundslachs: September bis Dezember
Rotlachs: Ende Juli bis Anfang September
Hundslachs: Ende Juli bis Oktober ( nur in ungeraden Jahren)
Hier noch ein informativer Link:
http://www.berrysbait.com/3/300.htm
Wenn du Guiding, Wohnung usw. brauchst, einfach melden...


----------



## troutmaster69 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

moin dolfin,

vielen dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche nachricht. #6 

jetzt habe ich noch mehr bock nach kanada zu fliegen.

melde mich auf jeden fall mal persönlich bei dir.

mfg janni


----------



## Silver-SVR (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Hi @ all,

nur schnell zur Info, ...weil ich gerade "ein wenig" Internet habe: ...bin zur Zeit in Kanada / BC - Cariboo Country wo es unendlich viele Seen gibt (ca. 8000) und....es werden gerade Regenbogenforellen von bis zu 6 kg gefangen. Auch Mega-Seeforellen und Kokanee's werden gekeschert. Ich gehöre noch nicht zu diesen glücklichen, ...aber meine größte hat auch 3,2 kg (Refo) auf die Waage gebracht. Die wurde am Sheridan Lake gefangen. Ich kann diese "Ecke" nur empfehlen. Ist auch nicht so weit weg,...von Vancouver .
Falls noch Internet vorhanden...gibt's noch weitere Infos, für Euch Kanada-Angel-Reisende.

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Moin!

Hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse! 
Und ne Menge Resturlaub 

Wenn Du mehr Infos hast bitte online 
setzten oder per PN rüberschicken!

Danke

Kai


----------



## Petermännlein (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*



Silver-SVR schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> ...gibt's noch weitere Infos, für Euch Kanada-Angel-Reisende.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver-SVR (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*



Petermännlein schrieb:


> ......was würde ein 3-wöchiger Angelurlaub dort kosten - all inclusiv, d.h. Flug, Übernachtung, Guiding, Angelerlaubnis, Mietwagen?
> ......Wie weit sind die Angelstellen von der Übernachtungsmöglichkeit entfernt?
> ......Wann ist die beste Angelzeit?


 
Hi PM,

zu Frage eins: leider ist der ganze Spass nicht sehr günstig. |gr: Flug bis ca.800€, ...übernachten tue ich im Wohnmobil: ca 1800€ für 3 Wochen je nach Anbieter (Fraserway, CanaDream, CruiseCanada, u.a) plus 3300 km frei, ...auf Guiding verzichte ich weil Gespräche mit den "Einheimischen" genügen (sind alle Super nett) und habe zusätzlich ein Echolot dabei und fische dieses Mal nur an Seen...Angelerlaubnis 1 Jahr für British Columbia ca. 50 €.
Frage 2: die Angelstellen sind auch nur 10 Meter vom Wasser weg  (am See) aber, am besten ein Boot (Motor-) mieten von ca 15 € / Tag. Falls man länger an einem See bleibt kann man ganz andere Preise für M-Boot erhalten.
Frage 3: beste Angelzeit ist .....je nach Fischart und Location. Ich persönlich finde das Ende August + September am besten ist. 

Sonst keine Fangergebnisse von heute. Ist ja auch erst 14:40 hier  Kommt vielleicht noch.|supergri 

Viele Grüße,

Silver


----------



## Red-River (23. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Im Mai 2007 beginnt auch die Jagdsaison. Ein Bekannter, den ich heute wegen Flug- und Wohnmobilpreisen angerufen habe, hat mich zur Gänsejagd eingeladen. Also ist nicht nur Fischen angesagt sondern wer Lust hat, kann auch ein paar Gänse erlegen. Ein Jagdschein ist in Kanada nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Cool :q


----------



## HD4ever (24. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

oh man ...
da hätte ich ja auch mal Bock drauf ...
falls die Fische mal nicht beißen wollen ... :m
drück die Daumen das du nen Mitangler findest für den genialen Trip !


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Sech mol Jörsch wie krieschen wir denn 
ünsere Bööte innen Fliescher? :q


----------



## atair (24. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Gänsejagd is ooch genial...
...und denn noch die dicken Fische!


----------



## Red-River (26. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Hallo,
habe nun die Angebote für Wohnmobil und Flug vorliegen:
Zeit: ab 21.05.2007 bis einschl. 9.6.2007

Preise pro Person:
Flugpreis:    Euro   875,00
Wohnmobil: Euro   420,00
Gesamt:     Euro 1.295,00

Die Flugpreise verändern sich ständig nach oben.
Benzin und Verpflegung teilen wir uns.

Petri Heil


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Reiner hat mich gebeten euch bilder des Wohnmobils zu zeigen

hier als pdf datei
http://people.freenet.de/kanada_bilder/kanada/Wohnmobil_Kanada.pdf

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Red-River (28. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Hallo,

habe eben nach den Flugpreisen gesehen #v  - welch ein Wunder - sie sind gefallen auf 765 Euro. 
Es besteht noch die Moeglichkeit, den Termin um 1 bis 2 Wochen nach hinten zum gleichen Flugpreis zu verschieben.

@Lachsy, vielen Dank fuer die Bilder einfuegen.


----------



## Red-River (28. September 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Wie mache ich die Bilder groesser :c hab schon alles versucht 
schaff es aber nich#q 





[URL]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50456&thumb=1&d=1159466203[/URL]



[URL]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50455&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1159466172[/URL]


----------



## Matt_CDN (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*

Wer mal in der Vanocuver gegend angeln will soll sich mal bei mir melden (email). Ich habe ein Boot (6m) aber keine Ahunng wie man angelt ..  Vielleicht kann man sich da gegenseitig aushelfen ...

Matt


----------



## Silver-SVR (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*



Matt_CDN schrieb:


> Wer mal in der Vanocuver gegend angeln will soll sich mal bei mir melden (email)....


 
Hi Matt,

...das sagst Du erst jetzt.    Bin seit ein paar Tagen (aus Vancouver) wieder zurück in Deutschland. Mann, das hätte ich vorher wissen sollen, Na ja, vielleicht nächstes Jahr, .....komme ich auf Dein Angebot zurück. |supergri 

bye, bye

Silver


----------



## Matt_CDN (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mitangler für Kanada gesucht*



Silver-SVR schrieb:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> ...das sagst Du erst jetzt.    Bin seit ein paar Tagen (aus Vancouver) wieder zurück in Deutschland. Mann, das hätte ich vorher wissen sollen, Na ja, vielleicht nächstes Jahr, .....komme ich auf Dein Angebot zurück. |supergri
> 
> ...


 
Schade    Naja vielleicht nextes jahr  ...

Ich werde am samstag nochmal versuchen ein paar Lachse aus dem Wasser zu ziehen ...  

Matt


----------

